# methyl 1 test



## hodgey (Jul 4, 2004)

has anyone used methyl 1 test ? if you have did you find it any good and were ther side affects ? what sort of cycle did you use

cheers

chris


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Quite a few posts on MT about this. General verdict is that a lot of people reckon its better than dbol but some servere sides. Most people are saying that they would prefer to stick with dbol as at least years and years of research and experimenting has been done with that.


----------



## hodgey (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for your reply but were would i get dbol from ? what are usual stacks and side affects ? any help please. i have not used pro hormones or steds before but have reached a point in my training were i need something just to give me that extra push and help


----------



## Mad Dog1436114495 (Sep 16, 2004)

In my experience M1T gives you headaches, lethargy and only minor gains. You feel like you're full of flu and it reduces your appetite to train. But like they say everyone is different so I'd do your homework first and read the other posts before you buy. One other thing you'll probably pay 3 or 4 times as much for M1T than for Dbol, prohormones/prosteroids are a rip off.


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I use M1T often. I agree with Mad Dog on the side effects, kinda. Lethargy and irritiablity or my most prominent side effects, although they are minor in my experience. The gains are not bad. Some size, but mostly strength. I reccommend 30 mgs per day, before your workout, 4 week on, 2 weeks off cycle. You can buy it really cheap at www.bodybuilding.com. Look for the brand HIGHER POWER. + You may want to get a good liver detoxifier for the down periods.


----------



## Mad Dog1436114495 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just looked at the price of M1T on www.bodybuilding.com, my mistake the prices have crashed somewhat since i used it. One site I'd also recommend if your in the UK is www.discount-supplements.co.uk . The side effects i encountered were with only taking 15mgs a day (3 x 5mgs), what is the recommended dosage?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

how long is a piece of strring. lol

depends on how bad u find the sides i suppose but think most people take between 20-30mg.

me mate just started it now, so ill let you know how he gets on.


----------



## ian20x (Nov 7, 2007)

Yo Simon- I'm looking for this Methyl 1 Testosterone stuff. Did you ever find any. I just started searching and came across your post of all things!


----------



## TanookiSuit (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive been doing 10mg a day for the last four days, very good results so far but some bad headaches and raised blood pressure.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

i took it at 10mg per day for two weeks, noticed tiny bit of size. training went downhill from there, was always tired and had no motivation to train. when i did go and train my strength was rubbish. it had oby shut me down. threw them in the bin and ran some pct which i am still in the process.

imo its a waste of time and money.......far better jabbing test..


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive just bought some of these from PowerHouse Fitness in newcastle town. Th ebloke that i spoke to, has explained to me all this in very good detail. The lad that works there actually been on them before comps, and he says the results are inormous, he had put about 3 pound on in 2 days. And the side effects depend on the dosage you take, i guess if you take like 40mg then you will mega bad headaches etc. Im looking forward to taking between 10 - 15 mg. I will post my weight and my strength on, from monday and tell you how it goes with each weeks training and side effects etc. Ill be the test in this hehe


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

3 pound in 2 days man I must get myself some.

Sorry mate I don't believe that and any instant gain would be water, don't forget the guy is a sales man first and formost. Get the truth here.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I've heard numerous tales of people with high blood pressure leading to headaches, nose bleeds, all sorts. Even serious problems with livers... I'd avoid and use dbol.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> how long is a piece of strring. lol
> 
> depends on how bad u find the sides i suppose but think most people take between 20-30mg.
> 
> me mate just started it now, so ill let you know how he gets on.


got some bad headaches myself mate and a desire to rip the gf's head off....  .which is nothing new....lol


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

well i did my homework on them and i guess i can deal with the sideffects if i get them. Will jst have to wait and see.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

If any one is intrested

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3167/1/Methyl-1-Test-(M1T)-90-Capsules.html

Reliable site i and many others here use all the time,


----------



## SlyDog (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know what all the negative responses are about for M1. This is a fantastic product. I have run two separate 4 week cycles and have put on 15 lbs of muscle each time. I typically drop about 5 after I come off of it and take t3 or novadex to help start generating natural testosterone again. I never had any headaches or blood pressure but I did get killer pumps at the gym. That is the kind of blood pressure I like! Several true things are lethargy. But that is because your body is recovering from massive muscle tissue tears and regrowth. Additionally you get really horny and its hard to go abstinate. Simply due to higher testoterone. This product rocks. I will cycle it several times each year. I recommend a high grade milk thistle and possibly taking arom x during the cycle. Also I recommend coming off and using t3 with 6 oxo, OR Novadex by Gaspari nutrition. Eat healthy and clean and bust your but at the gym and you will make big big gains on this stuff.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

mate T3 doesnt start your test back up its a thyroid drug which bbers use to help burn the extra fat off etc.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

SlyDog said:


> I don't know what all the negative responses are about for M1. This is a fantastic product. I have run two separate 4 week cycles and have put *on 15 lbs of muscle each time. I typically drop about 5 after I come off of it* and take t3 or novadex to help start generating natural testosterone again. I never had any headaches or blood pressure but I did get killer pumps at the gym. That is the kind of blood pressure I like! Several true things are lethargy. But that is because your body is recovering from massive muscle tissue tears and regrowth. Additionally you get really horny and its hard to go abstinate. Simply due to higher testoterone. This product rocks. I will cycle it several times each year. I recommend a high grade milk thistle and possibly taking arom x during the cycle. Also I recommend coming off and using t3 with 6 oxo, OR Novadex by Gaspari nutrition. Eat healthy and clean and bust your but at the gym and you will make big big gains on this stuff.


 its not 15lbs of muscle then is it.....its water mate, no one puts on 15lbs of muscle in 4 weeks...Ill wager with you here and now your gains tail off if you continue to just solely cycle this product.

M1T is a "supplement" to just give extra strength and kickstart an injectable cycle IMO.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i've got a spare tub in gym 35 inc postage if anyone wants it


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Avoid like the plague.......

I used it a few years back when it first hit the scene as a little experiment on the *pro hormone* bandwagon...

Lets just say I`ve done a lot of drugs in my past and nothing shut me down as fast or screwed my liver up as bad as 10mgs a day of M1T . In fact I ended up with 6 weks on the sick due to the M1T stressing my liver so bad, doc thought I was going to hit jaundice permanently...

Its a *wolf in sheeps clothing* is M1T...........AVOID...IMHO.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like you had a bad reaction to it mate, i know guys that swear by the stuff although i wouldn't personally use it


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Kezz said:


> *sounds like you had a bad reaction to it mate*, i know guys that swear by the stuff although i wouldn't personally use it


Just a bit,

*I`d done 7 A50`s a day (not recomended) years ago and never had the shutdown or liver probs that the M1T gave me.. Aweful stuff*


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

used m1t and more sides than dbol with less gains,i would avoid.


----------



## J-Mo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys, im new to this whole thing, i just want to no one thing, is it worth taking methyl 1-test. I recently got it and i see there are a lot of possible side affects. Is it possible to reap big gains, and wat should be the dosage for someone jus starting


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

absoloute junk, puches holes on your liver, big sides, little gains, if you want real results then use real gear.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

SlyDog said:


> I don't know what all the negative responses are about for M1. This is a fantastic product. I have run two separate 4 week cycles and have put on 15 lbs of muscle each time. I typically drop about 5 after I come off of it and take t3 or novadex to help start generating natural testosterone again. I never had any headaches or blood pressure but I did get killer pumps at the gym. That is the kind of blood pressure I like! Several true things are lethargy. But that is because your body is recovering from massive muscle tissue tears and regrowth. Additionally you get really horny and its hard to go abstinate. Simply due to higher testoterone. This product rocks. I will cycle it several times each year. I recommend a high grade milk thistle and possibly taking arom x during the cycle. Also I recommend coming off and using t3 with 6 oxo, OR Novadex by Gaspari nutrition. Eat healthy and clean and bust your but at the gym and you will make big big gains on this stuff.


Mate T3 will do absoloutly nothing for returning your body back to a normal state.


----------



## big_lifta (Apr 17, 2008)

stay clear of m-1 test


----------



## boldster (May 5, 2008)

ok boys i'm gonna go for this stuff i know i need to take milk thistle with this but what about to kick start my normal testosterone levels what do i take and also how much milk thistle should i take per day, this can be used year round if i'm correct in saying or should this be cycled as well, thanks guys


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

boldster said:


> ok boys i'm gonna go for this stuff i know i need to take milk thistle with this but what about to kick start my normal testosterone levels what do i take and also how much milk thistle should i take per day, this can be used year round if i'm correct in saying or should this be cycled as well, thanks guys


Like Milk Thistle is some magic potion....:laugh:

Mate, avoid this crap and get some dbol if you don't like the thought of an injectable cycle.

M1T is a dirty, dirty oral steroid, it cannot be cycled because if you do, you'll either 1) p1ss out your liver after 6 weeks or 2) pickle it for good with continuous use.

Use the search function on what you need to find out, this board has hundreds upon thousands of posts, and it seems some people just like to have a routine, diet and cycle plan all laid on for free.

Use search!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Meth test is nice to take pre work out under the tongue as it gives at least me:rolleyes: a very aggressive boost not that i need that:lol:

Overall a crappy drug though with a lot of unplesant side effects when compared to over all gains.

As far as milk thistle  get your self some liv 52 it is much better as it contains several things for your liver.


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

have a look at www.*extremesupplements.co.uk*

* maybe try s-drol, i found excellent, sides not to bad, not as severe as m1t.*

*infact i think id rate s-drol as a kickstart to a test cycle as better than dbol, for me that is as everyone is diffrent.*

*if you gonna go near designer steroids do the research, cos you'll need liver protection, blood pressure stuff etc to be safe.*


----------



## michael457 (Apr 30, 2009)

How do everyone,

I have ordered some M1T's and was wandering whether anyone could tell me if they hold and "cutting" properties? I am not overly ripped but, i could do with losing some stubburn belly fat! i was wandering whether M1T's would encourage loss?

thanks,

Michael


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Meth test is nice to take pre work out under the tongue as it gives at least me:rolleyes: a very aggressive boost not that i need that:lol:
> 
> Overall a crappy drug though with a lot of unplesant side effects when compared to over all gains.
> 
> As far as milk thistle  get your self some liv 52 it is much better as it contains several things for your liver.


i found i got a good pre work out boost with this stuff when i used a good while back,,as u said though con,,its a ****ty drug overall,,much better options out there


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

michael457 said:


> How do everyone,
> 
> I have ordered some M1T's and was wandering whether anyone could tell me if they hold and "cutting" properties? I am not overly ripped but, i could do with losing some stubburn belly fat! i was wandering whether M1T's would encourage loss?
> 
> ...


Bloody hell three moths and a bat just flew out at me when I clicked on this thread.......................I have used M1T mate and got good gains off it but although the gains are dry I would not say it promotes fat loss, maybe try Epidrol if thats what your after as that took pounds off me as soon as I started using it!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

never used this stuff...dont want to by the sounds of it...my mate used it and gained well..but lost 80% of his gains pretty quickly also...

ive never used gear but id say use the real stuff instead...much less toxic on your liver!


----------

